# fishing rod rack



## bradenwhitaker (Dec 18, 2011)

alright im building a rod rack and was wondering if any of yall have made one and if you have do you have any tips that could save me some time? any advice or examples?
thanks braden


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=12142851

lot of different choices


----------



## NBeaver (Jun 28, 2011)

*round rack*

I have made a few racks this one I just finished wanted to try a round one since my wife just got me a Rockwell Blade Runner with the circle jig for Valentine's day. I made a display rack for a custom rod builder to use at shows and the hardest part was figuring out how to keep the rods in place. After several different ideas this seemed to be the simplest and they easiest way to go. Just bend some brass hooks and they work pretty good. I will see if I can find some pics of the display racks.


----------



## jonbucky (Sep 10, 2011)

*fishing cabinet*

here is another choice!


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it's rotated wrong, but this is the best design to me. On the ceiling out of the way. Cheap and easy. Use a hole saw and drill even spaced holes in 1x4 s cut a slot tangent to the hole in the bottom. Slide the butt in the hole and slip the blank through the slot, that's it. 

Steve


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is one I built.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I use a garage ceiling mount as well. Keeps them out of the way, and out of view when the garage is open.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Another one I build.


----------

